# Average Age of VW Enthusiasts?



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

It occured to me after reading a few posts this afternoon, that I'm probably older than most of the folks in here. It's my guess that most of you getting a lot of modification work done on your cars are probably in your early 20's? I read a thread where somebody wanted some modification work, but had to ask his dad. Oh man, I'm getting older.
So, which do you fit into?:


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Today's my birthday, I'm 51 and have no intention of slowing down. I think you get old because you slow down, not slow down because the calender has turned another page.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm "35+", too.


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I turn 19 next Tuesday, but I bought my car myself, pay for insurance, and pay for college tuition here at University of Toledo. I pay for all my own mods, and don't have to ask my dads permition. Some people just have the wrong idea of "enthusiast" when their dads pay for the mods. Thats enough ranting for me, btw rjcoulston good poll idea, I think its very interesting.


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Green-Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Today's my birthday, I'm 51 and have no intention of slowing down. I think you get old because you slow down, not slow down because the calender has turned another page.







[HR][/HR]​Couldn't have said it better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (SLC PUNK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]19, and on my 4th dub..







[HR][/HR]​29 and on my 5th dub.
Chris
65 Bug
69 Ghia
95 Jetta
98 Jetta
99 Jetta


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I fit in the 35+ cat.....


----------



## Redroc (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GTIGuy01)*

I'll be 32 in two weeks. Put my first set of Neuspeed swaybars on in 1987.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Bix I just turned 24... I'm gettin' old


----------



## angill (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm 26 with my 5th dub (3 of which I currently own)
~A


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (angill)*

19 with my 2nd dub.


----------



## 1Slow2Liter (Feb 12, 2002)

19....1st dub...definetely not the last


----------



## SilverGolf1.8t (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (agarc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bix I just turned 24... I'm gettin' old







[HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me too, 24 on feb. 16! It was nice with all the homies!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (SilverGolf1.8t)*

I was told by all the Hnda bunnies runnin around my home town that "DUDE...you should get a civic si or a type-r if you are gonna spend that much money on a car" i say http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I love my dub at age 22, and may even be a dub own 4-life


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (apr_tuned_jetta)*

i turn 21 next month







and this is my first dub ever. I was once a honda man... guess not


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (1BadAzzVR6)*

I'm 28 and havent owned one single front-engined dub.








All my cars have been VW or Audis, but my VWs have all had rear engines (2 Bugs, 1 squareback, 2 Vanagon Syncros) while i'm on my 3rd Audi ('84 80 2.0q, '92 100 2.8q Avant, 92 Cabriolet 2.3) soon to be 4th ('85-'87 Coupe q or 90q)


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (PerL)*

30 and buying my first h2o pumper dub, i currently own 3 aircooleds and had a 62 bug while in the navy.


----------



## Dubmage (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (pkagel)*

I'm 37 and on my third VW.


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

30, and on my fifth 'dub
1971 1300 Beetle
1973 1303 Beetle
1979 Golf 1100
1988 Jetta 1600 TX
1983 Golf 1300 Driver


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Green-Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think you get old because you slow down, not slow down because the calender has turned another page.







[HR][/HR]​I think kids make you old. I've got two. I'm about dead.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Good grief! I've reached "geezer" (35+) status!


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (155VERT83)*

so am i a pre-geezer at 30, LOL


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (pkagel)*

Im 28 and on my 27th Car.








there's something like 24 VWs in that list, too...
Wheee! 
1--83 chevy cavalier
2--80 rabbit diesel 4 dr white
3--71 super beetle baja
4--73 super beetle black
5--84 Rabbit diesel 2-dr burg
6--81 jetta 4-dr green
7--66 beetle red
8--67 beetle blue
9--67 beetle red
10--69 beetle burg/ wh
11--83 gti silver
12--84 gti red
13--83 caprice classic blue (?)
14--84 GLI black
15--82 scirocco grey
16--58 beetle rag blue **currently own**
17--90 civic si white
18--84 GLI silver
19--82 cabby silver
20--80 cabrio white
21--87 foxwagen white
22--82 rabbit blue
23--01 New Beetle Blue **currently own**
24--87 jetta white
25--65 bug black
26--65 bug red **currently own**
27--93 Passat green **currently own**










[Modified by vortexblue, 12:31 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## Dark Angel (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vortexblue)*

Vortexblue don't forget your stepchild 
98 - Jetta K2 -black








BTW- 23 with my first VW


[Modified by Dark Angel, 3:42 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Dark Angel)*

Yeah sure. If I added all the 'stepchild' cars the list would be 50!
Remember Rita's beetle, Joe Kacz's Gti, all the crap felix owned...


----------



## Nounours (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow!
Didn't know I would fit in the oldies department at 39!








Now I understand why some people were angry at me when I was telling them not to disable their security devices on their cars!
Oh well... Hello to the other "oldies", GTIGuy, Cooper, DubMage and Green-Golf, and the "youngers" as well.










[Modified by Nounours, 7:22 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Nounours)*

Well, after I finished grad school, I bought my 86 GTI (new).
Do the math!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I hope all you 35+ category members didn't take offense! Had I realized there were more of you out there, I would have kept the age brackets going! I just didn't want to have too many options in the survey so as to complicate or confuse the findings.
As I suspected, though, most of you out there are in your early 20's. I'm right behind you "geezers" though with just a few good years left in these old bones before I hit VW senior citizenship!








Thanks to everybody for all of your stories! I'm really enjoying reading through them and am realizing that there is a lot VW enthusiasm out there that extends far past Volkswagen of America's demographic studies!
Peace,
R. Jason Coulston


[Modified by rjcoulston, 3:26 AM 3-1-2002]


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

At (a recently achieved) 49







, I still feel, inside my brainbucket, exactly like I did when I was in my partying 20's, although when I see my image in the mirror, it is neverendingly shocking (this was NOT supposed to happen to ME...). And, here on the Vortex, to be "over 35" is tantamount to being a carrier of Dengue Fever, or so it seems quite too often. It's nice to read of someone "under 35" who doesn't take offense at us oldtime VW enthusiasts.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vwlarry)*

16, second TDi Dub...


----------



## nikov_17 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 18 and I'm proud to say that my first car (actually own) is a '93 Corrado which my father bought for me. I do him honour by keeping it in the best condition possible and work on it every chance I get. I work at a mechanic shop. Still though, I am pretty spoiled.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I can sum it up easily: If you use the words "mods" or "dubs," you are a young enthusiast(or "dubber"). 
I'm in 5 VW clubs, and have friends there ranging in age from about 12 to 85. I don't believe there is such a thing as an average age of VW enthusiasts. The love for these cars crosses all barriers - age, race, profession, etc. I'm in customer service, and my two best friends from VW clubs are an accountant and a nuclear engineer. We love the cars, and our differences fade.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (maximus_manx)*

31, barely modded


----------



## Rich G (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

OK, RJ, I was about to logout after lunch but decided to fess up ..... I'm 51 and the proud owner of a 2000 GTI VR6. The list of past VW's started back in the 'Summer of Love', 1969 with a Super Beetle. My son is 25 and a dub guy also with a 1999 Jetta purchased new by him after college. My wife and I also enjoy our Porsche 912E with the type 4 engine. Thanks for the opportunity to reply ...
Rich G WPa


----------



## 1983GTI (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Rich G)*

AGING IS INEVITABLE, HOWEVER I CHOOSE TO BE IMMATURE
i guess at 45 i am an old geezer too. have had 7 VW's and did the first mods on my GTI on 1988(cam, headers etc)

83GTI
80 rabbit gas
80 rabbit diesel
81 rabbit gas
72 super beetle
71 type 3 fastback
87 golf


----------



## Grady (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I love getting emails from guys in their 40s asking to test a GTI or Jetta VR6... let's me know I won't be alone when I get up there!







I also sell Hondas, so the _real_ midlife-crises go for the S2000!








BTW, I'm 25.


----------



## GTIquest (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Hey rjcoulston, well said. 
UTdaneVW wrote:
I turn 19 next Tuesday, but I bought my car myself, pay for insurance, and pay for college tuition here at University of Toledo. I pay for all my own mods, and don't have to ask my dads permition. Some people just have the wrong idea of "enthusiast" when their dads pay for the mods. Thats enough ranting for me, btw rjcoulston good poll idea, I think its very interesting.
===============================================
Man I remember those days. Good for you. Drove a Rabbit GTI for several years. Loved it. Time flies.
I turned 35+ last Tuesday. Bought my car myself, pay for insurance and save for college tuition. I also pay for my own mods & don't have to ask my wife for permission. She's also not allowed anywhere near the driver's seat of my car. 
Sorry - just a little fun. My passion for driving has never been stronger ~ just have to be creative about making time to get out & get the revs up. It's also fun getting out to the local Karting facility with my boys ~ just to make sure they're future enthusiasts!


----------



## Ken1.8T (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

30....this is my first dub and loving it! I'm sorry but I'm an MKIV guy...those earlier dubs do absolutely nothing for me!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I read a thread where somebody wanted some modification work, but had to ask his dad.[HR][/HR]​Oh yeah, does having to ask your wife count?







Just turned 30 baby!


----------



## GLI-GUY (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm a longtime lurker, but this topic inspired me to join up. I'm 46 and have owned a total of 4 A2s, 1 A3 & 1 A4.............I have the disease. I have to say that the '92 GLI 16V is the most fun to drive, day in & day out.......more so than the A4 or even the 911.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GLI-GUY)*

Will be 21 on April. My 2002 GTI 1.8T is my first VW.


----------



## A3Jetta (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Damir)*

I'll be 30 in June. I am on my 5th dub.
73 Super Beetle Auto-stick
82 Rabbit L
86 Golf Auto
87 Jetta GL
97 Jetta GL


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Ken1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]30....this is my first dub and loving it! I'm sorry but I'm an MKIV guy...those earlier dubs do absolutely nothing for me! [HR][/HR]​







Well, you're certainly old enough to know better... and to choose your words more judiciously !


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (niels_dale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]30....this is my first dub and loving it! I'm sorry but I'm an MKIV guy...those earlier dubs do absolutely nothing for me! 







Well, you're certainly old enough to know better... and to choose your words more judiciously !







[HR][/HR]​I was going to post how his new dub would see nothing but my taillights, but w/ a statement like that he won't believe me.


----------



## ellisos020 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I was going to answer the poll, but there wasn't an option for me







I'm 13, my name might not be on the title to our passat, but my mom knows it's mine


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

I think with 250 votes in the poll, we can get a pretty clear picture of what's going on with VW enthusiasts. In fact, I think VW should be paying us for valuable market research. They've probably got their engineers and marketing geniuses trolling and taking notes!








As I originally suspected, most of the people here are in the 20 – 27 range. In fact, over 50% of those that responded make up this age-bracket. What's surprising though, is that there is a gap in the age of enthusiasts between 27 - 35. There aren't many of you out there in that window, but then there is a huge segment of those older than 35. Furthermore, I've read through the posts that it just isn't those that are 37 or 38, but that there are lots of 40 - 50+ year olds. That means I’ve got lots of future VWs to look forward to in my future! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm what's considered a "long termer". I'm 30 and am working on dub #3. I find what I like and NEVER let her go. Same w/ my wife







!


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

By the way, for the record, my first VW was a 1997 K2 Edition Golf. I went to Audi after that with a 2000 A4 Avant (2.8), then a BMW X5, and now a "Project Jetta" that my wife and I are involved with. That's a tremendously fun project. We just got a monstrous audio system installed, I'm getting some body modifications done next week, and we're getting 18" wheels and a suspension upgrade following that. It should be great in a month or so, at which point I'll come back to this thread and post a few pics for you.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

23... and on my 3rd DUB!!
2 1966 bugs
-1 custom
-1 stock
now my WE


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'll turn 50 this year and I just finished putting on a set of Zimmerman cross drilled rotors with Mintex pads. My GLX is chipped (GIAC), Neuspeed lowering springs w/Bilstiens, Eibach upper strut bar, low temp thermostat, low temp fan switch, oil cooler, Zender wheels, Neuspeed wires, euro light switch, no DRLs, programmable wiper switch, autobahn alarm, all installed by little old me.








Not every VW owner is a twentysomething, having wet dreams for an M3.


----------



## mahoodlum (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

if it helps I was 17 when I got my first VW


----------



## sublime5254 (Feb 25, 2002)

16 - thought a 98 vr6 would be a dissapointment compared to my first car : 93 twin turbo rx-7. not dissapointed at all. had alot more power then i thought it would!


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (sublime5254)*

quote:[HR][/HR]16 - thought a 98 vr6 would be a dissapointment compared to my first car : 93 twin turbo rx-7. not dissapointed at all. had alot more power then i thought it would![HR][/HR]​Dude, at 16, you should be thankful you've got a vehicle at your disposal. That's it's a 1998 model is outrageous. Ahh . . . to be young and unappreciative.








R. Jason Coulston


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

am i the only one who thinks its funny that the thread starter lumped everyone over 35 in the same category? haha i guess that means once you're over 35 you're OLD.i would've liked to know how many people are in their 40's, 50's, and if there's anyone in their 60's or 70's or even beyond! how sweet would that be...my grandfather has never used a computer in his life.







oh yeah, i'm 18, with my first VW coming anytime now, as soon as I find the right car.


----------



## sublime5254 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Dude, at 16, you should be thankful you've got a vehicle at your disposal. That's it's a 1998 model is outrageous. Ahh . . . to be young and unappreciative.








R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​not unappreciative at all... bought the rx-7 for $12k. i paid for 8 grand and my parents paid $5k .. which is 13k (tax, license plates, ect). totaled the rx-7 - stupid deer. anyway, insurance company gave me $16k for it. so actually make about 3k in about 3 weeks. 98 vr6 has 46k miles and paid 13k for it... it's a nice car with good power. i was just saying it's obviously no where near the power of a twin turbo rx7.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (sublime5254)*

Don't sweat it, I was just giving you a hard time. When I was 17 I bought my first car . . . a 1979 Toyota Celica. I paid $3,000 for it at the time with my own hard-earned bus boy money. Those were the days.
As for lumping everybody over 35 into one category, that was a big mistake. I honestly thought that most VW enthusiasts would be under 30, so I naively put everybody over 35 into one bracket. If I had it to do over again, I would have kept the categories going. I just didn't want there to be so many choices as to overwhelm the poll with too much data.
My bad.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## sublime5254 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't sweat it, I was just giving you a hard time. When I was 17 I bought my first car . . . a 1979 Toyota Celica. I paid $3,000 for it at the time with my own hard-earned bus boy money. Those were the days.
R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​haha ya i understand... i was just real dissapointed when i wrecked my rx7 and my mom told me i couldn't buy another turbocharged car. rx-7 is what i had wanted from when i first saw one on the road in florida... being in ohio ive only seen one. that was when i was about 10 and ever since then i have been working. my parents said they would match what ever i saved up for a car but when i saved up 8k they said they couldn't match that much. i just thought a vw could never compare to an rx7. thats why i was dissapointed but now i love my gti.


----------



## enigmamachinen (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Green-Golf)*

...Hey Green-Golf "Happy Birthday"...I turn 56 next month...
..I never had so much Fun as driving a GTi.......and working on it!!!!!


----------



## mk1robbie (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (pentoro)*

so true mate so true ...cheers 2 you from a 29yrs old !


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

ive got a long VW future ahead of me. when im 50, Ill have a Nardo, watch out!!


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (1sweet16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I read a thread where somebody wanted some modification work, but had to ask his dad.Oh yeah, does having to ask your wife count? [HR][/HR]​Haha, I hear that. 
22 and on my third VW. Love the car, not the dealers. The dealers and their horrible attitudes are the only things that might keep me from being VW for life. Maybe I'll just have to go A1/A2. Seems kind of inevitable anyway with all the guys around selling their A3/A4 to go "old school".


[Modified by H2O WOLF, 10:37 AM 7-22-2002]


----------



## okan_gti (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

i'm 18. my parents own a polo classic that is in Turkey. it's nothing like a regular polo so...but it's still a VW so...i loved driving it...75 HP wooo!







i am on my 3rd car....but not a VW of my own...soon tho...i work 40+ hours a week...and i have only gas and a cellphone bill to pay for...so i am gonna have a very decent downpayment if i can keep up with saving.....instead of puting an alpine in the tempo







i am actually planning to put it in the gti when i get it...but then iw as thinking one night in bed when i couldn't fall asleep that...the alpine i am getting has 2 colors....green and yellow or orange or something....not blue..so i dunno i might opt for the F#1 alpine...ouch...








i am looking to buy a GTi next year...as soon as i have mroe info on the 20th in NA


[Modified by okan_gti, 4:42 AM 3-8-2002]


----------



## N5XBS (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

45 and ordered my second VW today!


----------



## Dan Oldham (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Green-Golf)*

I posted in the poll under "28 and over" because I'm going to be 28 on March 27th. I'm sure that within a few weeks I'll still be a huge fan of VW.


----------



## turbobypass (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

I feel old...21


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (turbobypass)*

I'll be 29 in May, still on my first, second and third H2O cars... Before these I had three Bugs--66-57-68


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

I,m 47 and I was fast and furious B4 the movie. I'm not slowing down at all.Move over wipper snapers!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RJetta8V (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 17, but I've been admiring dubs for as long as I can remember.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Well, the poll has shifted a little now that 350+ votes have been submitted. As I originally thought, a strong majority of you are in the 20 - 23 category, followed closely by the 24 - 27 year olds. The "35+" category (sorry about that guys for lumping you all into one), has slipped back a bit to become one of the minorities.
I don't know if anybody else finds this stuff interesting, but I think it gives a good picture of what the "target market" is for VW. Not that they didn't already spend millions to find this out themselves, but I think it's kind of cool to look at the range of age for VW enthusiasts.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## HeyJude (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Well, there's old and then there's OLD -- I'm at the 50+ stage and a woman no less. I have been a VW fan since my dad helped me buy a '67 Ghia when I was in college. Since then: 
('71 Porsche 914)
'76 Rabbit (vandalized)
'77 Rabbit (sold)
'85 Jetta (totaled, saved me!)
'88 Qauntum wagon (sold)
'00 Jetta TDI (sold)
'01 Passat GLX wagon - practically perfect!
and I just may sell this beauty and go back to a TDI -- missing that great mileage and distinctive sound. Now, if I can just keep my college kids away from my car...


----------



## Ova (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm fit into 28-31 stage...almost 30..Now I'm really feel like etting old...but with my second VW...and going and going


----------



## vw speed demon (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

23 and on my 5th v-dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crzychrisj (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vw speed demon)*

24 and on my 4th dub and definitely not my last!


----------



## enigmamachinen (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (HeyJude)*

......your 50 and a Woman...OK......Don't sell yourself short!!! I'll be 56
years of age next month, Enjoyed College, then got "stuck" in the Navy
during the Vietnam War, spent 3 tours of duty in the Heart of Combat,
and being Male is not always a man.....I have seen some real sissies..
Now I'm happily retired..Did so 6 years ago, as the saying goes, Work
"Smarter, not harder...spend my days tinkering with my GTi, and visting
the local Wrecking yard..Stockpiling "A2" parts...and if the weather is
nasty...well.......I just go back to sleep for a while.........
As far as Women go......."All" my proffesional Help...Doctor, Dentist..etc.
are Women.......When I want something done, Right...on time........Not waiting for them to finish their F#####..Golf game.....


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I can't believe the poll has reached almost 400 votes! 
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Cooper)*

I would vote, but being 4 months shy of 20 I dont really want to be lumped with 16 year olds.


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Awright, you young whippersnappers ! I'm just shy of 62 and here's my Vw history:
'73 411 (w/gas heater)
'74 Bus
'74 Thing
'94 Golf
'99 Golf
"00 Jetta TDI
(and. ....oh yeah...I also still have a 1982 Honda CX500 turbo bike) So it's not how old you are ---it's how much fun you want to have !


----------



## Prairieman (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (ekibobrut1)*

46 and waiting to grow up...
qualifies me as a "full geezer" I suppose.
currently shopping for an A2 GTI
got an '86 GTI on blocks (deer collision), an'81 Rabbit Diesel PU, two 633CSi's, and a couple Chebbie trucks...


----------



## RealSalesperson (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (maximus_manx)*

31 years old, bought my first VW Nov of '01, and I loved it so much...I went to work for the Company!


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (RealSalesperson)*

30 here. Bought my first VW brand new in 1991 and have been a VW fan ever since.


----------



## Anton_box (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Ya i am 17


----------



## HeyJude (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (enigmamachinen)*

Wow, I really am almost as old as you (50+ = 55!), but not even close to retirement, still have 2 kids in college and paying for 3 cars, 3 insurance, 3 living expenses...My DREAM is to be able to stop working full time and do some consulting but the finances don't agree yet. (No windfalls from ex-husbands...).
But my VW history is colorful -- my high school boyfriend (and his Austin Healy Sprite, we took it apart and put it back together every month or so) taught me everything about cars and for some reason I've loved VWs ever since. Maybe because I learned to drive on an early '60s beetle with no gas guage.
What I really want is another 5-spd TDI. I once drove from Huntsville AL to Tampa FL on one tank of gas. 
So, is liking VWs what keeps us young, or do we like 'em because we are young? Or because they insist on being upgraded, modded, and fussed with?


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (HeyJude)*

20


----------



## DasVWBabe (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (teknine)*

26, on my 6th VW...


----------



## pushroddm (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 57 going on 19...... Recently retired, and my wife bought me an '01 1.8 GTI to toodle around in, just waiting for my Weitec GT kit to get here, and wearing out all the articles in "Eurosport" mag that have anything to do with these great cars. Gotta get up North and check out RPI soon. Can't afford to return to drag racing, but still hold the mph record in E/D, as the class was retired. This 20vturbo is just as much fun as those old Buick straight 8's, and a hell of a lot more reliable!!


----------



## AndrewVR6 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (pushroddm)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant wait to see what kinda great sh** VW will come out with in 36yrs from now, wish me luck !!


----------



## vr6init (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (1Slow2Liter)*

22, 1st dub, hopefully itll last me


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I got 16 yrs. under my belt.


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (1fastdub)*

^^^ 16 and got all that on your 2001? you rents must be blingin!
i'm 18.5, on my second car, first dub, bought it myself, pay insurance and all mods.


----------



## vwkarma (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

There's an article in the WSJ today about Toyota's new line called Scion. Toyota is suffering from the Buick syndrome and they want to be cool like VW!!!!!! VW apparently is the most appealing car for youngsters (in a relative term). 

Average age of VW owners is the lowest of all manu. at 38, tied with Pontiac and Mistubushi (seems like those Eclipse commercials worked). 
The article went on and on about VW. Should check it out. 
VW Karma http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

This is the thread that won't quit! Thanks to everybody for replying. There are some great stories to read through.


----------



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Im an 18 year old female.








Got my dub last summer for a birthday/graduation present from my parents. My first car and my first dub of many more to come. 
*Daddy bought it, but I got it*


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (DubLicious)*

I'm 22 and I am on my 5th car! 
1987 Chevy Camaro RS
1991 Chevy Camaro Z28
2001 VW Jetta GLS VR6







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1999 Chevy S-10 (lifted 9 inches)















2001 Mazda MP3








*And now..... I am moving onto my next car in May/June..... a 2002 VW Jetta GLI! All I can say is that I miss VW and their cars ROCK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The GLI will definetly be a keeper.
L8R Alligators









[Modified by BlueyedBoi69, 8:01 PM 3-26-2002]


[Modified by BlueyedBoi69, 8:02 PM 3-26-2002]


----------



## rico8088 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (UTdaneVW)*

I go to the University of Toledo and i own a jetta GL, a 1980 El Camino, a '74 Caddilac Coupe Deville (for sale) and a snowmobile, and somehow i manage to pay my way through college. im 19 and i plan on owning many more VW's before i am done.


----------



## Misterphysics (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rico8088)*

I'm 41, married with children, but I don't sell shoes "not that there is anything wrong with that" I just purchased my first Dub after 15 years with honda (92 Civic Si and 88 Civic Dx) As my coworkers stated, "It is about time you got an adult car"


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Misterphysics)*

I'm 17 and had gone thru two Mitsubishis already. 
I like my dub tho, nice and relaxing, powerful, and fun.
Order...
1990 Eclipse GS 1.8 liter - sold
1991 Talon TSi AWD (same thing as an Eclipse GSX) - sold
1995 VW Jetta GLX VR6 - current
2003 VW GTi 1.8T - coming soon...


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (se7enVR6)*

I'm 16 and I've got the second VW in my family...ever. Everybody in my family LOVES Hondas; I'm just glad I wasn't stuck with one...Hondas are sooooooo boring.
My dad had a '72 VW Beetle to replace his '62 Buick Special (first car). Whenever he talks about it he says "it was a blast to drive, and it just kept on going." He bought it for $3800 brand new...how times have changed.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (clarkma5)*

42 with wife (of almost 20 years!), kids (2) and mortgage (1). Have owned nothing but VAG since my first car at 20.
'73 Audi 100 LS
'79 Rabbit Diesel (put 140k miles on it!..SOLD it with just under 200k on the clock)
'85 Golf GL
'95 Golf GL
(not counting the '62 bug convertible my folks had when I was a kid







)


----------



## 96wagon (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (KeithVH)*

I'm 32 and on my 2nd VeeDub. Went from 92 GTI (Black) to my 96 Passat because of another addition to the family. My dad is on his 8th VW and is 61yo.


----------



## Bad Bunny (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (96wagon)*

I am 19 with 2 vdubs. I got a job at 16 and saved and saved then at the age of 17 bought my first 84 Rabbit Gti. I then saved and saved some more and bought a '67 Beetle at 18. I had intended to only keep one, but that would require selling the other.







Instead I just insure them one at a time.


----------



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I am 46 and will not slow down until I am not able.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 26 now. 
Bought a MKIII GTI VR6 when I was 20 and wanted to mod it to death. Although at that time, I never had the $ to do it. with car payments, rent, bills etc, was never able to do it.
only now, that i have a well paying job can i afford to spend here and there to mod my car. and even now, its not easy, when your tryoing to put money aside for a house/condo.
at 26 (going on 27) i feel old. it appears it's all those in their early 20s that are modding.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

21, i just bought my vw new beetle 2 months ago and it was stock. i have been going mod happy ever since.


----------



## Lupo_Babe (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

ok so i seem to b the baby of VWvortex







... i'm 17 and have my own VW which i got on my 17th birthday nice ta meet ya all


----------



## Drew10 (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 32. Though there was a small group of 30+ people on this site. Guess I was wrong. I'm on my 2nd VW. The 1st was a 94 MKIII Jetta GL.


----------



## igneousGOlF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Da_Wolf)*

Im 19


----------



## eisbaer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

36 but my wife doesn't think so! Only as old as you act


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

18 as of April 1st








1.) 86' porsche 944
2.) 01' GTI VR6
3).... sshh. its a surprise...


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GTI628V)*

Har dee har har....veddy funny.
I believed it for a few seconds and then I just grinned for about 10 seconds.


----------



## tonvw (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

i'm 21 and still counting. Still modifing until i'm complete.


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (tonvw)*

26 for 13 more days.......List of dubs u ask?
1.1986 Golf GL (R.I.P. -->Total loss)
2. 1984 Rabbit GTI
3. 1986 GTI 8V
4. 1989 Jetta GLI 16V
5. 1995 Jetta GLX VR6
6. 1999 Cabrio








7. 2002 GTI 1.8T
And the list will grow longer over the years.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSR (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

27 here and on my 4th dub. Dubber 4 life!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (TSR)*

Turning 19 on Wednesday...
First dub coming this summer, but already a dubber for life... In fact, from my entire family including distant relatives, there are only 2 American vehicles (both trucks) and 4 Japanese (not a single Honda







) The rest are all Euros (VW, Mercedes, BMW, Saab, Porsche) How's that for a family reunion???







I get to drive any one of them...


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

In a couple of months I have to mose out of the 24-27 bracket I feel old.


----------



## GhiaGirl99 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (RJetta8V)*

I'm 21, my ex husband hooked me on the air cooled's when I was 18, and have been trying to save up for a Ghia ever since. Looks like it will finally happen this week. Kinda weird to have the Karmann Ghia emblem tattoed on my back, the \x/ on the leg, and not have one.... but hey, I love both of them almost as much as I will love my Ghia!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GhiaGirl99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I Looks like it will finally happen this week. I will love my Ghia!







[HR][/HR]​ *BIG CONGRATS!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us tuned.


----------



## Dark Angel (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GhiaGirl99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm 21, my ex husband... [HR][/HR]​







must be a southern thing!!!










[Modified by Dark Angel, 5:16 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## eisbaer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

9-9-65 that would make me 36. Got my 94 Jetta new and would get another one in a heartbeat. Trying to convince my parents in getting the W8 Passat.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Dark Angel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm 21, my ex husband... 







must be a southern thing!!!








[HR][/HR]​Yee Haw! Git 'em young!


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, if I can just keep my college kids away from my car... [HR][/HR]​Haha I'm 18 and in college...I love driving my mom's car (see sig). she's always wondering why i'm not driving my perfectly fine 93 Accord.


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

24, with my first VW. Parents liked mine so much they just bought one too.


----------



## bobthony (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I just turned 29 two weeks ago. I picked up my first new VW on my birthday. Loving it so far


----------



## bobthony (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

*opps, double post*


[Modified by bobthony, 3:14 AM 4-17-2002]


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (bobthony)*

21, but the combined age of my cars is 74!


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (MGQ)*

I'm 30......and I drive a Volkswagen....


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vwsteve)*

im a 19 yr old full time student ... woohoo!


----------



## JETTAGTI8V (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (coolgirl)*

im 20 and on my first v dub. Had 3 Vauxhalls before, all piles of sh!t. Got the lump in now and very scared of telling insurance company!!


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

17 and on my first scirocco (great first car)


----------



## prairieboy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (f0xf0702k1)*

I'm 41, and on my 3rd VW. Compared to the rest of the people on this site, not that many cars! I tend to keep mine for a looooonnnnggg time! They're VW's afterall! 
78 Golf L
81 Golf L
91GTI
I may be getting up there but I can appreciate both ends of the spectrum (ie from the GTI to the Phaeton!).


----------



## GTIgal (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm 24, 3 VW's owned so far (Jetta, GTI, Passat Wagon) 
... and counting


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

This is the thread that won't quit!








I'm sure you can all see by looking at the initial poll, we've got a pretty good beat on the age of the average VW enthusiast. The poll now has 600 votes and counting!


----------



## WebRioter (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

17...18 next month(may 29th). didn't think there was that many people my age driving these cars around...shows what i know.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (WebRioter)*

wow this thread is still going strong hehehe...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (ATS)*

28, and on my '8th Dub!!!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (PowerDubs)*

This is the next "lumber" thread.


----------



## stevesweetland (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vuu16v)*

Well im 21, jon leggett is 22 or summat, matt leggetts about 50...


----------



## ja jetz (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

35+ . . . currently have my 10th and 11th VWs. I've also had Saabs, a couple of M-Bs, a BMW, a Peugeot, an Audi, and of course my 1970 MGB is still in the garage. 
Age is no determination about VW enthusiasm. As I approach 50, I've decided to use my brain when I buy cars, not my ego. VWs provide everything that other european cars offer, handling, performance, safety and style. What it doesn't have is an oh-my-god badge which is actually a good thing. Now that the W8 is out and the Phaeton and Tuareg are coming it might just get the "badge" identity too. Oh well, I still think that those who buy cars by chic badge identity only will pass on the expensive VWs. It is only those who use their heads will see the value in these upscale VWs vis-a-vis others in their class.


----------



## DiScoTeknix (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

17
My dad and his buddies all have had vw's... most of my friends have dubs... I've wanted a vw for EVER... and finally i'm sooo close to getting a rado


----------



## killercorrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

20 years old and on my 5th dub. Bought them all myself, paid for all the mods myslef and did a 16v swap myslef. Had a 85 Cabriolet (it was my first), 84 GTI, 16v rabbit conv, 83 16v GTI, and my current 92 Corrado SLC.


----------



## Benvolks (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (killercorrado)*

18, i've been going to east coast shows since i was in the womb and now i frequent the west coast. Driving 7 hours for a show rocks! When i was 12 my family and i went from PA to CA for the classic. That was a good summer! 3000 miles!


----------



## TurboVWGol (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Benvolks)*

23


----------



## TURBODIESEL (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

18 and on my 8th car
-rs4
-rs8
-rs6
-mclaren f1
-porsche 911 gt2
-bmw z8
-bmw x5
-and a minivan
lol.just a 2000 jetta tdi with mods


----------



## ThaPickle (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Im 17 and on my first dub. I love them but i did not realize how much of a hassle it was to try to get these things running correctly.


----------



## wavemantoo (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

The real question is HOW OLD DO YOU FEEL ? At 45, I think being a VW Enthusiast says alot about how old we all FEEL !
Second childhood -- maybe, but keep it coming if it is !!!!
I've seen some pretty UNenthusiastic 20 year olds and some pretty ENthusiastic 70 year olds.
But whatever your age, just remember the first quote in my signature:


[Modified by wavemantoo, 1:48 PM 5-10-2002]


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

There sure a bunch of young farts on here... I can't belive I'm in the highest range, geez


----------



## jetta_punk (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (hallkbrd)*

17 and just getting started. Mods are great fun! Dubs rock!


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (jetta_punk)*

you know this thread has been running for 3 months now (started feb 28th) heheh lets see how long it can last...


----------



## RoccotMan (Apr 5, 2001)

Just turned 29, Current 'dub is 18








87GTI8v
84Rocco
87Rocco
83Rocco
Soon 2003 GLI






















Can't wait!


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (RoccotMan)*

I'm 46 and not willing to slow down or quit. Currently on my fifth VW and having a great time.


----------



## Jaguarandi (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (UTdaneVW)*

Amen to that, I am 17 and I bought my car, pay for the insurance and gas, and repairs+mods. I do still live at home, but then I am a senior in highschool too.


----------



## Benvolks (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Jaguarandi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Amen to that, I am 17 and I bought my car, pay for the insurance and gas, and repairs+mods. I do still live at home, but then I am a senior in highschool too. [HR][/HR]​ I hear you man! Wait til' you graduate and get all your relatives to send you cash, New suspension on the way!!!!


----------



## 628pm (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Benvolks)*

Will be big 50 in August. Just bought my first VW. 2002 Jetti GLS, TDI, White/black leather, monsoon, lux package, automatic.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (628pm)*

I'm 28. On my third VW, had a 95 Jetta GL, then a 97 Jetta GLS, and now my 02' 1.8T GLS. On a side note, this thread started on my birthday!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? ([email protected])*

I've been on vortex since i was 13, and i finally get my lisence in july


----------



## joekawasaki (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 29 and driving my 5th dub but this is my first watercooled and I could never go back. Unless I find that perfect microbus (as a second or third car)


----------



## Dark Angel (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Dark Angel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]23 with my first VW[HR][/HR]​This thread has been going on for so long, I have turned another year older.
24 today!!










[Modified by Dark Angel, 9:30 PM 5-27-2002]


----------



## 81rbt (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

22, and only really getting into dubs now although, I've always had an eye for A1s for a slong as I can remember.


----------



## Valver (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (81rbt)*

30..and on my first DUB!!!








Had it 5 years now, brother has a Vento (Jetta A3), and dad has a '95 Passat. They previously both ran Fords http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif !!


----------



## 4NFANA_C (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (slc92goddess)*

First DUB when i was 17---- 72' super beetle (totalled it)
Second Dub when i was 18----67' beetle (totally restored, custom) (currently restoring again)
Third DUB about five months ago (22)----94' SLC Corrado
If i didn't have to work on either one of my VW's i would only drive them... I fell in love with VW's at the age of 16 when i saw the beetle on TV.... I love driving both of them and wouldn't ask to drive anything else... Plus driving anything else would just be plain dumb..... I will drive VW's until i can't drive any more....


[Modified by 4NFANA_C, 4:34 PM 5-29-2002]


----------



## gtiing (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

19 and on mt 2nd dub


----------



## rbento11 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

17, first vw


----------



## LonsJet (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I am 29 and loving my VW's. 69 Fastback and 88 jetta. Had a 95 Jetta GLX but a few rolls down a steep decline ruined it for me. 
Also- 77 Rabbit (first VW, big scrap heap in the sky)
83 Scirocco (fun as hell, gone)
92 GTI 16v (sold it like a dummy)


----------



## dqwolf1 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (LonsJet)*

I'm 26 and got my first dub(b3 passat glx) at 25. My dad got me and my brother 25(mk3 wolfsburg jetta) started. He's had 5 dubs:two bugs 77-79, two vw bus, and a A2 jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by dqwolf1, 1:05 PM 6-2-2002]


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (TURBODIESEL)*

20...first vw...def not last...i'm gettin me a microbus when it comes out...it's good stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








but i still miss my volvo...gotta love your first car


----------



## Jason_Jetta_2.0 (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (DiScoTeknix)*

21







had my second VW for a year now


----------



## ReFLeX_siLvEr337 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (vortexblue)*

Could someone please direct me to the 1.8T forum if there is one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RGWFLY (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

40 Here 
No Coffee Can Exaust or learjet wings on my car. 
I like it the way it is...


----------



## 87GTinVan (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (RGWFLY)*

30, and the continual butt of all my friend's jokes, goes like this:
them: thinkin about maybe gettin a new car
me: get a vw, they rock
them: but yours is ALLLL-WAYYYSSS broken down
me: i know but, wait, never mind...
2nd vw, call me sisyphus (my spiteful vw moneypit harpy playing the role of the boulder)


----------



## GranTouring InjectedVR6 (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

22 here. owned 4 since 18. next car wont be a dub, since im driving the best there is.


----------



## Reaper GTi (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (GranTouring InjectedVR6)*

24 and this is my first VeeDub (had to borrow lots of money but its paid off) Unless of course you can count the 1977 Rabbit Diesel may family used to have... I miss that car


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

26,and on my 5th VW.


----------



## B-Flash (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 16, my fist car (still is) 2001 Green VW Beetle.


----------



## oscarkat (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I am 27 and I am on my second VW. 
1st-1971 Beetle - I got it when I was 15 but I only had it a few weeks because
it never passed inspection RUST
2nd-2002 GTI VR6 6 spd manual 

Oh I had an 1984 Audi 5000 too! It saw a mechanic more than me


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (oscarkat)*

Loved dubs my whole life, but didn't get one until I was 33. Had a 2nd one for the wife a year later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (spongebob_squarepants)*

Dont have a dub yet







But my next car will hopefully be either an A3 or a Golf/GTi. I like the way dub's look. That is what attracted me to them. They are smooth and refined.


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (aliengti)*

OMG; I'll be 65 Xmas week. Have had Vw's since 1968.


----------



## VWDIVA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (SilverGolf1.8t)*

23 and on my second dub


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (VWDIVA)*

Hi my name is Brian and I'm a dubaholic!







20 first, but loved the Ghia's and Beetles since like 8


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (iwanaleya)*

This thread is four months old. If it makes it another 7, I'll be 50. Gad. I might even have the 16v working right!


----------



## wake (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

My average age is 23.5. That is, I'm 57. I'm still a kid.
Have owned:
'69 VW bus
'8? Rabbit diesel
Now own:
'02 Jetta TDI


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (wake)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm still a kid. [HR][/HR]​I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. Had the problem all my life. Maybe I'll figure it out before I retire. Maybe not.


----------



## DasVWBabe (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (VWhombre)*

OK - needed to update here...
26 and on my 7th VW.
1973 Bug, 1989 Jetta GL, 1991 Passat GL, 1992 Jetta GLi, 1996 Golf VR6, 1981 Porsche 911SC, 1997 Windsor Blue Cabrio...and finally my Jazz Blue 1998 Cabrio. Sharing the garage with an '02 GTi 1.8T.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (DasVWBabe)*

17 chick with a new beetle and loving it!!!


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Projekt-Chick)*

just to keep the female thang goin.....23 and my first


----------



## olds kool 84 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

21 and with my thrid dub looking for my forth!


----------



## vr6dubber (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

i wanted to agree with whoever was sayin he bought his own car and pays for his mods and everything, mad props man, i just wanted to say my dads been into vw's forever, owned a 69 rag top bug, a vanagon, and now on to his 74 bus. and now it runs in the family. i just got my first car, a 98 jetta glx vr6. just about to start the mods and im only 16. GOTTA LUV THE DUB


----------



## BluStreak110 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm a 22 y/o college student that Holds down a job. This is my second car, the first was a 85 bmw 318i (R.I.P.). But my jetta is loved more than the bimmer was.


----------



## dragbug (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (BluStreak110)*

I am 15 and on my third VW..a 68 bug, 72 ghia, and now a glass buggy. My bother is 18 and has a 72 ghia, and my dad is 49 with a drag bug. We are an 
air-cooled VW family.


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (dragbug)*

47 and I luv the dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarbonTC (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (HT WTR)*

24 with a new Jetta GLI!


----------



## Fedbob (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

OK, 52 and just gave up an 11 second Mustang for my new 2002 1.8T Beetle. Feels great.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Fedbob)*

I'd take a VW over a Ford any day of the week! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j.edward (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

28 and on my 4th vdub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still more to come!


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (j.edward)*

19. have owned 2 cars.
just sold a dying '73 bug to buy a '90 golf gl.
hope to get another bug soon though.


----------



## veedubkid (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

im 14


----------



## Gotdub (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Iam 28 and on my fouth VW! I tell my wife all the time she needs one, but she just pats me on the head and say's i like my Plymouth Duster http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Gotdub)*

You serious? She has a Duster? That's great. I got my parent's '72 Plymouth Scamp in 1979 and had it until 1983. 225 slant 6 ... great engine.


----------



## Gotdub (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Cooper)*

She has a 91,but my first car was a 74 Duster with a 318. My second was the cleanest 83 Cordoba with a slant six. Some old couple bought it new and it sat in there garage and had no miles.It looked like it just rolled off the assembly line!


----------



## markvw311 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Gotdub)*

I am a white male between the age of 18-49 - everyone listens to me!
For real, I am 29.
I have had several 15 VW's - let's see:
2 '83 Rabbit GTI's, '83 Rabbit diesel, '87 Fox, '91 Golf, '90 Corrado, '87 Jetta turbo diesel, '73 Beetle, '98 Beetle TDI, '89 Golf diesel. (I think that's it)
I now own a '73 Super Beetle and a '99 Jetta TDI.
Whew.


----------



## TurboCat (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Rich G)*

Hey I am "Over 35" myself but don't feel it! You can't stay 22 forever...








I have been around VWs my whole life: My Uncle Wilson had two VW busses in the 60s (VERY cool) - I still remember going to the NC outer banks in those - we had 6 kids and 4 adults in that thing!. My boyfriend in high school in the late 70s had an old 1959 VW bug that didn't even have a heater! He was an electronics geek and went to Radio Shack and bought a couple of high intensity light bulbs and built a little aluminum housing and mounted them under the dash for heat! I still remember trying to warm my hands by those bulbs! Another boyfriend had a series of VWs and Audis (the Fox, the Scirocco). My sister had a Rabbit, and then a Jetta...
I guess I have had a lot of fond memories in VeeDubs, and am happy that I finally got one myself!


----------



## ECvdubyagirl (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (TurboCat)*

"the fever" entered me when my parents brought me home from the hospital in a 1969 Red Bug (classic)......from then on its been VW. I cried when my dad sold the bug for a 1984 Honda!!!!!!!!!!! Im on my 5th VW and will never drive anything but a VW...................







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan Oldham (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Cooper)*

28 here! And on my first Dub.


----------



## CarPoor (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Dan Oldham)*

45 here, and I just picked up my 13th dudb tonight.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (CarPoor)*

20 and I have 9 dubs


----------



## ashleync (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Rich G)*

I'm 26, but 27 is 17 days away. Man, it's going fast. I'm wishing my life away all the time.
First dub, wasn't an enthusiast until I bought one. I love the car more than any vehicle I have bought before.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (ashleync)*

23 and on my second Jetta. Worked at a stealership (in parts) for a few years and fell in love with them.








Oh and Im tryin to sell the old Jetta to make way for my next prize - Mk2 16v (Jetta or GTi)


----------



## lilhoodwinkvr6 (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

Just turned 22 and I'm a self reliant man who doesn't have a dad to get money from to do mods


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

jus turned 33, owned a vw since i was 19, dont see me without one...


----------



## xXxVWMaine-iacxXx (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (airbornejet)*

Looks like Im the youngest one here that's got a Vdub with mods. I just turned 15! First Vdub and I LOVE it!!








91' VW Jetta GL 
Lowered 2"
Black Leather interior!!








MOMO everything well steering wheel, shifter knob, shifter


----------



## LSCorradoSLC (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 19 and I went half and half with my dad for my first VW, a 1972 Super Beetle, he agreed to pay half for whatever cars my sister and I bought. Since then I have sold the beetle, bought a 92 Corrado SLC on my own, convinced my dad to buy himself a 98 passat, and a 95 passat GLX wagon, and my 72 beetle back. I have also talked my sister into a 91 passat which was totalled and replaced by a 96 passat glx. I convinced my cousin to buy a jetta, and her sister then bought a jetta as well. And not last, but finally because if I list them all the list will take a lot longer, I convinced my best friend to also buy a corrado. I would say I am quite the enthusiast for only being 19... but hey, who can resist a VW?


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm 43 going on 25 at least that's how I feel. I started back in late '70's with a '69 beetle after gas went upto $1.00 a gallon and couldn't afford to put gas in my '70 Plymouth Roadrunner. I had sunk a lot of Mopar Performance parts in my Runner and it did 13's in the 1/4 but was very hard on my wallet. Sold it and got the '69 Bettle, moded it to a Domus fibergalss Flatback with a 1850 cc Claudes Buggies engine and twin 40 DCNF Webers and started Autocrossing. The Flatback was a blast to drive. It was featured in Hot VW's and it sold for twice what I had in it. Bought a '67 Bus and a '70 Bug with the money I made off the Flatback. Then came along the Rabbit GTI in '83 (which I still have today in perfect shape) it was featured in VW Trends, did minor mods and Autocrossed in SCCA in SFR, which was the most competitive region in SCCA at the time. The car did very well in the class, always in the top. Got a '81 VW pickup and converted it to a GTI pickup plus some extra ponies(HP). Got a new '95 GLX Jetta "Flash Red", nice car and did minor mods with Techtonics help. Wife rolled Jetta six times on back country road trying to avoid a dog in the road - totalled it. Flattened the car all around , it hit so hard it ripped the factory wheels almost off the car. They were hanging by a thread on all fours! Got a new '98 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro 5-speed put chip in and exhaust and few other little items. I really love the German cars the best. All my VW's and the Audi have been reliable and fun. I've owned several other cars American and Japanese, but the German cars are the ones that have made the best and biggest impression on me. I thought it not fair to post all my other non-German rides I had since this is a VW site.

-'69 Beetle (Flatback kit car)
-'67 Bus
-'70 Beetle
-'83 Rabbit GTI
-'81 VW pickup
-'95 Jetta GLX
-'98 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro 5-speed

[Modified by wildhare, 7:56 PM 8-8-2002]










[Modified by wildhare, 8:01 PM 8-8-2002]


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

My driver's license says *way* older than I feel & believe. You're not an "old fart" till you quit having fun!

















[Modified by TrueValue, 6:39 PM 8-12-2002]


----------



## Silver_Wolf_96 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (TrueValue)*

23 and hooked on VW


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Silver_Wolf_96)*

30 and just getting started.........
[http://home.capu.net/~stevet/meet519_43.jpg/URL]


----------



## 91jettavr6 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I am only 17, i have paid for all of my cars and my mods with my own money.. Just sold my ford ranger, had a fixe uper lincoln, right now i have a 91 passat, and a jetta, and i am looking for stuff to do on the passat.. Landscaping baby o yeah







its where the cash is...


----------



## Vdub corrado (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (rjcoulston)*

I'm only 15 and am already addicted to VW's!







....still can't even drive yet


----------



## daveok (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (Vdub corrado)*

I had 70 candles on my last birthday cake and am buying my first vw in about two weeks. Will miss my Explorer but am really looking forward to driving my new Passat.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Average Age of VW Enthusiasts? (1BadAzzVR6)*

I'm 30 Getting Married in November. I'm looking for a MK1 Cabby to buy my future wife as a wedding present http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

